# UFC 112 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's already two weeks til the next big event, sign up here if you would like to compete with others picking the card for...












UFC 112 takes place in Abu Dhabi, UAE on April, 10, 2010 at 10 am US Eastern time. This is one of those cards that you can buy on pay per view live or during the usual pay per view time later that night. So, of course, this would not be a good thread to come into if you were waiting for the delayed pay per view to see the fights and did not want to be spoiled. Since ThaFranchise signed up, the title will be on the line again. Anybody else can sign up, new or not!

The scheduled fights include:



> Anderson Silva vs Demian Maia
> BJ Penn vs Frankie Edgar
> Matt Hughes vs Renzo Gracie
> Terry Etim vs Rafael Dos Anjos
> ...


That is the official card as shown on UFC.com Link HERE

*If the fight card does not change at the official site, picks for CPL can only be sent one time. * Picks may be resubmitted whenever a change occurs at that site. I will try to keep the fight card list updated here on this thread, but participants are responsible to keep up with it themselves, because they best know when a change is needed on their own picks. Picking again won't be based on internet rumors that aren't official or changes of heart. 

How to pick fights:



> All you have to do is pick who you think will win the fight, how they win the fight and what round they win in.
> 
> Select the correct fighter: 10 points
> Select the correct method of win: 5 points
> ...


From the rules/scoring help thread HERE.

Main Event (results on pg. 15)

ThaFranchise (2-0) vs jmacjer (2-0)

Main Card

sillywillybubba (2-0) vs BobbyCooper (2-0)
Toxie (2-0) vs D.P. (1-0)
SigFig (2-0) vs Inkdot (1-1)
UFCFAN89 (1-0) vs Machida Karate (1-1)
Spoken (1-1) vs Walker (1-1)

Undercard

matin_32 (1-1) vs SJ (1-1)
HitOrGetHit (1-1) vs Atmosphere (1-1)
KryOnicle (1-1) vs G_Land (0-1)
coldcall420 (0-2) vs Davisty69 (0-2)
TheGrizzlyBear (0-2) vs dudeabides (0-2)
attention (0-2) vs hixxy (0-2)
JBS (1-1) vs Ruckus (1-1)
SUR1109 (1-0) vs Toxic (1-1)
Intermission (1-1) vs LJStronge (1-1)
N1 (2-0) vs Ape City (0-2)










*Members signed up:

Ape City
N1
Intermission
LJStronge
Toxic
SUR1109
Ruckus
JBS
Spoken
KryOnicle
TheGrizzlyBear
Davisty69
ThaFranchise
attention
jmacjer
matin_32
D.P.
Atmosphere
Toxie
Walker
SJ
sillywillybubba
Inkdot
G_Land
UFCFAN89
BobbyCooper
hixxy
Machida Karate
Coldcall420
HitOrGetHit
SigFig
dudeabides
*

Thanks to everybody who signs up :thumb02:

*Reminder, picks are due by 10 AM EST on Apr. 10th.*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

me too!


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sign me up man :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

This looks like a good guessing card! WHO WANTS SOME?!?!


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> This looks like a good guessing card! WHO WANTS SOME?!?!


I call out Machida Karate










LETS GO!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Lets do this!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> I call out Machida Karate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALRIGHT! A Forrest fan! Now i know u will bring it!!! LETS GET IT ON!!!

Ps... U better get more then 153 Points come fight night, if u want to beat THIS FUTURE champ *****!! :fight02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am pumped already! I need to keep it up and get another win here and work my way into the title picture!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in! This time give me an easy fight, I wanna polish my record. :thumb02:

Sooo, Hughes vs Gracie, how could you pick this fight with so many question marks about both guys current status?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> ALRIGHT! A Forrest fan! Now i know u will bring it!!! LETS GET IT ON!!!
> 
> Ps... U better get more then 153 Points come fight night, if u want to beat THIS FUTURE champ *****!! :fight02:


Spoken is gonna hate that GIF!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

im in again! 2-0 both by destruction... :wink01: ill just keep KO'in fools till i get my belt. lol


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Im gonna roll with the punches and let my 0-1 record roll off my back Im comming into this one going for blood!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Gots to get back at it after dropping my last fight. 

I'm in.


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Spoken is gonna hate that GIF!



LOL well after im done with this dead man that called me out, i can show him some Machida personally first hand! :thumb02:


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

I call out SJ, also I would love to fight Machida.

I am in btw <,<


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't wait for this to get underway! I need to keep my momentum going.


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

Yo, sign me up.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Im in ...for more punishment.

I take solice in knowing that a man as gifted as coldcall is 0-2 as well


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Same here, and thanks for everybody signing up, 19 so far. Will put the matchups together this weekend like usual.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

The champ is here ofcourse, bring on "none" if he's man enough.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He called you out on the rankings thread, so if he signs up that sounds hard to beat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

ThaFranchise said:


> The champ is here ofcourse, bring on "none" if he's man enough.



Please keep it warm for me, because Daddy will come home to take his Prize soon enough!



matin_32 said:


> I call out SJ, also I would love to fight Machida.
> 
> I am in btw <,<



Which Machida u talkin here? If me then ur singing ur future death bed! And no worries there will be plunty time to fight me when im champ lol


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

attention said:


> Im in ...for more punishment.
> 
> I take solice in knowing that a man as gifted as coldcall is 0-2 as well


Coldcall is 0-2 with 267 points... That's like, 4th overall? lol. 

Anyways, if you would like to feed me someone with a perfect record dudeabides, I'm all for it. If not, a battle with coldcall would be fun.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I know you've been doing awesome; Bobby, SigFig and bubba also fit that record and not sure who they want to go against either...


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm in... At what point do I get cut from the UFC CPL? . I just can't seem to win this crap...


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> I'm in... At what point do I get cut from the UFC CPL? . I just can't seem to win this crap...


HA!

I was waiting to get cut too... 
So who's the gatekeeper here then? :confused02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Anybody worse than me gets cut and that means... uh, nobody.


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Please keep it warm for me, because Daddy will come home to take his Prize soon enough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love this guy. Dudeabides I really need to show this guy the truth. I would love to fight him in the near future.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

matin_32 said:


> Gotta love this guy. Dudeabides I really need to show this guy the truth. I would love to fight him in the near future.


You better get a title shot in the near future if ur going to want to face me *****!

And you want to show me the Truth??? Aight Mr Vera ill be ur Jon Jones! :angry02:











Ps..... I love u too!!! :wink03:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh Snap!! Haha


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

big words from a small man.
Let's see if you can back those words up.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

matin_32 said:


> big words from a small man.
> Let's see if you can back those words up.


Lol lets see if u can even keep up to even face me :winner01:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

*In the corner doing push ups*


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Im in again, I need a W already


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> Im in again, I need a W already


I believe in you Grizzly!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Ofc I'm in.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Count me in....AGAIN.....I wanna go against D.P. or SUR1109.....


Make it happen "The Dude".....:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If SUR signs up will do it CC, but there's lots of good candidates signed up already 

Speaking of that, will put up the matchups manyana like usual, week before the event, and the person the champ wanted to take on (N1) hasn't signed up yet either. Spring break everybody's busy, heh. It's no big deal, can't go wrong with all those other top 4 or 5 guys that signed up if we need a challenger.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I volunteer to take on the champ if nobody else can!:thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> If SUR signs up will do it CC, but there's lots of good candidates signed up already
> 
> Speaking of that, will put up the matchups manyana like usual, week before the event, and the person the champ wanted to take on (N1) hasn't signed up yet either. Spring break everybody's busy, heh. It's no big deal, can't go wrong with all those other top 4 or 5 guys that signed up if we need a challenger.


 
I took on Norway both weeks didn't I????? I have all these points and 2 losses.....screw him......Im ready to get one in the win column....:thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Sign Me The Hell Up!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool got ya! Now we have an even number. Hoping everybody eles signs up by the twosome's heh.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Sign Me The Hell Up!


Time to hit the gym and have good performances again!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. These are also updated on the front page of the thread.




*Championship Pick 'em UFC 112 Matchups*

And now, once again *it's time
*









for the main event... I'd like to introduce to you first the challenger... who has taken on all comers and taken them all out in the latest co-main events... hailing from Halifax, undefeated and untied... jmacjer! And finally, from Vancouver, Canada... the reigning, defending, undisputed champ of Championship Pick 'em... ThaFranchise! 
May the best man win...



Main Event

*ThaFranchise *(2-0) vs *jmacjer*(2-0)


Our main card is filled with fighters who show up every event giving their all. Some have been smacktalking their opponents to get here and some have been fulfilling the most important requirement... winning. The matchups on the live main card are:

Main Card

*sillywillybubba* (2-0) vs *BobbyCooper* (2-0)
*Toxie* (2-0) vs *D.P. *(1-0)
*SigFig* (2-0) vs *Inkdot* (1-1)
*UFCFAN89* (1-0) vs *Machida Karate* (1-1)
*Spoken* (1-1) vs *Walker* (1-1)



The undercard fighters include many fighters coming off a loss (or two). They'll be hard to stop as they seek their redemption, and the matchups are:

Undercard

*matin_32* (1-1) vs *SJ* (1-1)
*HitOrGetHit* (1-1) vs *Atmosphere* (1-1)
*KryOnicle* (1-1) vs *G_Land* (0-1)
*coldcall420* (0-2) vs *Davisty69*(0-2)
*TheGrizzlyBear* (0-2) vs *dudeabides *(0-2)
*attention* (0-2) vs *hixxy* (0-2)
*JBS * (1-1) vs *Ruckus *(1-1)
*SUR1109 *(1-0) vs *Toxic *(1-1)
*Intermission *(1-1) vs *LJStronge *(1-1)
*N1 *(2-0 )vs *Ape City* (0-2)
​










Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Apr. 10th at 11 AM EST.

It's still very much alright to sign up, if you haven't yet for 112 even though those matchups are set. We would just need to have two participants to form another undercard matchup, but the deadline is a week from today. Don't forget the rules now are making it more ok to send picks sooner than usual. Whenever you are sure about them go ahead and send them, and just pay enough attention to the news about the event to know if any fight on the card has been changed so you could resend them. Thanks to all the members who keep signing up for these! :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Ohh this will be my toughest challenge to date. Sillywillybubba is legit!!!

I guess the winner of this one deserves himself a Title shot at 113


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man I need to get back onto the main card!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Man I need to get back onto the main card!


It feels great to be in the Co. Main-Event Hit^^ you can do it too :wink01:


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Count me in i wont leave picks untill half way through this time!


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm excited.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

JBS said:


> Count me in i wont leave picks untill half way through this time!


Ok, you're signed up :thumbsup: just need one more person to sign up during the week and will put the matchup on the card. Might want to look at the slight rule change about submitting picks on page 1 that takes some of the pressure off if you want to send them early. I'll update the card when there is a change at the official UFC site. Such as this weekend, when they added Madsen vs Al Turk. That gives us 11 fights to pick.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Ohh this will be my toughest challenge to date. Sillywillybubba is legit!!!
> 
> I guess the winner of this one deserves himself a Title shot at 113


 
Nice Homie! Ill be rooting for u against Sillywilly... U got a Fedor on ur hands, GL! 

And dont forget your special Drink before the fight! :thumbsup: :drink02::eek02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Nice Homie! Ill be rooting for u against Sillywilly... U got a Fedor on ur hands, GL!
> 
> And dont forget your special Drink before the fight! :thumbsup: :drink02::eek02:


haha I won't trust me my friend 

I've done my homework^^


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh man Hit... I'm fighting Walker. I'm almost scared... but not really.

Sorry Walker and Atmosphere, but me and Hit will destroy you via better gameplan and execution. Just get ready for the beatdown AIGHT?!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

count me in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ruckus said:


> count me in


Alright, signing you up and JBS was waiting for an opponent so there you go :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Im going all out KryOnicle...Im hungry for a win


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Surprise surprise, ThaFranchise is still running from me because deep down he knows he never beat me and never will.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Oh man Hit... I'm fighting Walker. I'm almost scared... but not really.
> 
> Sorry Walker and Atmosphere, but me and Hit will destroy you via better gameplan and execution. Just get ready for the beatdown AIGHT?!



Sweet I'm back on the main card! :happy03:

So sorry Spoken but I won't employ a Chuck Liddell strategy versus you- more like a Machida one. 

I'm training with Tonya Harding for striking, Butterbean on the groundgame and Sokoudjou for cardio. Sorry you is ded.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Walker said:


> Sweet I'm back on the main card! :happy03:
> 
> So sorry Spoken but I won't employ a Chuck Liddell strategy versus you- more like a Machida one.
> 
> I'm training with Tonya Harding for striking, Butterbean on the groundgame and Sokoudjou for cardio. Sorry you is ded.


Hey...










That is all...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> Im in again, I need a W already


Me and my man TGB are taking it easy in the prefight looks like, most likely because of knowing somebody's going to be in the 0-3 record dept. At least there'll be a couple others like that, Grizz, no biggie.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Me and my man TGB are taking it easy in the prefight looks like, most likely because of knowing somebody's going to be in the 0-3 record dept. At least there'll be a couple others like that, Grizz, no biggie.


You fought some tough opponents. It's like when Chris Leben lost to Anderson Silva, it looked bad, but as time goes on, people will understand the L on your record.

Besides, I'm pulling for you big homie!


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok SJ let's do this. I can feel the Main Card already.

Machida Karate, you better win this one so I can meet you at 113. I don't think you are going to tho....Not strong enough.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Oh really... Me vs. Coldcall... Awesome. Now I can finally get out of the loss category .


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Oh man Hit... I'm fighting Walker. I'm almost scared... but not really.
> 
> Sorry Walker and Atmosphere, but me and Hit will destroy you via better gameplan and execution. Just get ready for the beatdown AIGHT?!


I got Atmosphere. If I come into this fight like last time, I think I will get the win again. I am hoping to keep on improving everyday!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Hey...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude- I've totally upgraded.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh man watch out Spoken! We weren't ready for that! Time to change up the training! :thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't know how the hell to prepare for that kind of technology! Do I... do I bring a crowbar?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Oh really... Me vs. Coldcall... Awesome. Now I can finally get out of the loss category .


 

Davisty....LOL....Your delusional.....I'm takin this one and getting that 1st win.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm pissed I STILL can't rep you CC, what is going on here!?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> I'm pissed I STILL can't rep you CC, what is going on here!?


I repped him earlier! I take good care of CC. :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Im going all out KryOnicle...Im hungry for a win


You're gonna be starving for a while then buddy :thumb01:


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Main card, nice...now everyone will get to see me be the first one to KO Machida

/trash talk


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Me and SigFig, on the main card! It's gonna be a slugfest for sure because the only skills I have are brawling and iron chin!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> Me and SigFig, on the main card! It's gonna be a slugfest for sure because the only skills I have are brawling and iron chin!


Ah we have a Chris Leben on our hands!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> I'm pissed I STILL can't rep you CC, what is going on here!?


Got you you gotta spread like a cheap diseased whore....:thumbsup:


HitOrGetHit said:


> I repped him earlier! I take good care of CC. :thumb02:


Got ya back, HOGH and I spread like whores actively....:thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Hell yeah! I went on a repping spree and finally got to rep both of you. I feel so... complete now


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Hell yeah! I went on a repping spree and finally got to rep both of you. I feel so... complete now


 
Lulz...good to see you around I think I just went over the 9k mark....again....LOL...:thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Lulz...good to see you around I think I just went over the 9k mark....again....LOL...:thumbsup:


Congrats! I'd be in the 5ks right now.. but I got screwed over hard when that hacker hit. Don't I seem less important with my low post count? DON'T I!?!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Congrats! I'd be in the 5ks right now.. but I got screwed over hard when that hacker hit. Don't I seem less important with my low post count? DON'T I!?!


 
Your not capable of seeming non important....people always listen when Spoken speaks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Congrats! I'd be in the 5ks right now.. but I got screwed over hard when that hacker hit. Don't I seem less important with my low post count? DON'T I!?!


I lost a bit at first, but when the threads started being restored, I gained most of mine back! :thumbsup:
I don't think that I had much when the hacker hit anyway!


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

srry guys havnt been on in awhile been real busy with graduation shit lol is it too late to sign up?...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SUR1109 said:


> srry guys havnt been on in awhile been real busy with graduation shit lol is it too late to sign up?...


Hey it's not too late, glad you came back you did great last time. Only bad news is that we need one more person to signup by Saturday to make a matchup, but as soon as one does, whoever it is, will be you and them.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

good stuff hope my next victim come along soon :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You heard that invitation all you members out there that have played before and aren't signed up for this one! 

Namely N1, Intermission, LJStronge, Toxic, TraMaI, Xerxes and Ape City. Got what it takes to take on undefeated SUR?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

alright,if he wants a beat down that bad. :dunno:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> You're gonna be starving for a while then buddy :thumb01:


Time will tell but I bet we make them regret not putting us on the main card!!! Im coming out swinging for the fences!


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

Toxic said:


> alright,if he wants a beat down that bad. :dunno:


got a mighty big head on them shoulders prepar ur self for a whoopin ....:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You realize your talking to the rightful king of the CPL right? ThaFranchise is merely keeping my belt warm due to a technicality that caused a bullshit decision. Your merely a stepping stone on my path to domination.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

And I hired Toxic to speak on my behalf! :thumb02:


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

Toxic said:


> You realize your talking to the rightful king of the CPL right? ThaFranchise is merely keeping my belt warm due to a technicality that caused a bullshit decision. Your merely a stepping stone on my path to domination.


so once i knock u out im gonna be the new king?:thumb02:


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Toxic said:


> You realize your talking to the rightful king of the CPL right? ThaFranchise is merely keeping my belt warm due to a technicality that caused a bullshit decision. Your merely a stepping stone on my path to domination.


You're talkin alot of smack for a guy I've beat twice...hopefully you keep winning so I can beat you a 3rd time I guess.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

ThaFranchise said:


> You're talkin alot of smack for a guy I've beat twice...hopefully you keep winning so I can beat you a 3rd time I guess.


to bad hes not gonna win this one...:thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Yo Toxic, after you finish this no name in front of you, want a real challenge?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would love a real challenge! Unfortunately I won't find it anywhere in the CPL, I am BJ Penn at lightweight. Untouchable.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I would love a real challenge! Unfortunately I won't find it anywhere in the CPL, I am BJ Penn at lightweight. Untouchable.


The BJ Penn that sneaks up a class to get wrecked by the WW champ!

<----------------


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I would love a real challenge! Unfortunately I won't find it anywhere in the CPL, I am BJ Penn at lightweight. Untouchable.


 
Good Lord.....:confused03::confused05:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Shit man - My bad - Can I sign up, sorry for being so late!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

When are picks due again The Dude???:confused02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

LjStronge said:


> Shit man - My bad - Can I sign up, sorry for being so late!


It's cool, I signed you up, we just need one more other person by Saturday to come in for you to match up with.



coldcall420 said:


> When are picks due again The Dude???:confused02:


11:00 AM on Saturday. It's the time the fights start. Live, not the replay that would be too easy. The prelims start at about 11 AM EST and the main card at 1 PM EST. Everybody can send them anytime today or tomorrow if they're not into the whole getting up early Saturday thing.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> You're talkin alot of smack for a guy I've beat twice...hopefully you keep winning so I can beat you a 3rd time I guess.


Beat down? beat down? Come on Rothwell would have beaten Cro Cop and cemented my beatdown on you. If you neglect that fight because really I got Anthony Perosh by default. Who the hell would have picked Anthony Perosh? I mean he is a nice guy but my grandmother could have beaten him. Look how much of a scrub CC looked like in that fight. Big Ben would have wrecked him and we both know it. Payback will be a bitch Tha Franchise. Make sure you polish MY belt daily while your holding it for me. That shit better not be tarnished when I get it back.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Too late to sign me up?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No way, man, you're in. *Intermission vs LJStronge* is the new matchup :thumbsup: It's a very good one actually, 10th ranked vs 11th ranked both 1-1, can't go wrong there.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> No way, man, you're in. *Intermission vs LJStronge* is the new matchup :thumbsup: It's a very good one actually, 10th ranked vs 11th ranked both 1-1, can't go wrong there.


I will prove myself for another title shot soon  :thumbsup:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Awesome, and very glad to be fighting someone of such a high calibre!

Good luck intermission - your need it


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Main card, nice...now everyone will get to see me be the first one to KO Machida
> 
> /trash talk


Good im a Counter fighter anyways!

So bring ur "A" game or your pillow boy! If u cant get passed Rashad, then u better bring ur Bible, because when u get in that octagon im gonna be the Devil!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im gonna pick up my first career win in this one, attentin is going down!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in if its not to late. ill have my picks by the end of the day


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

N1™ said:


> im in if its not to late. ill have my picks by the end of the day


You're signed up, we just have to get one more person to sign up sometime today to put up a matchup with you and them. Or if someone didn't send picks by tomorrow morning's fights you could fill in, not sure if that'll happen though.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> I'm in! This time give me an easy fight, I wanna polish my record. :thumb02:


Sorry to disappoint you Inkdot.

Just know this isn't personal.

It's business...

:cheeky4:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Calculating....................


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Picks are in. :thumb01:


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Sorry to disappoint you Inkdot.
> 
> Just know this isn't personal.
> 
> ...


No need to apologize, I thrive on pain! Mostly others, but still!


Pick are in, I kissed my lucky charm, now it's fool proof!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got 'em DP, and all the other guys who sent them too. The sign up list on the front page is updated, people whose picks are in have their names in blue. Now back to work, damn priorities.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

My picks are in! Hopefully I can get a win here and get back onto the main card!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

We're hoping somebody else signs up last minute to go against N1. Of course if they look at his numbers on the ranking thread, not likely someone will take that challenge.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ill go up against N1 if he needs an opponent.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ape City said:


> ill go up against N1 if he needs an opponent.


Way to step up! And thanks for sending the picks tonight got them locked down. Last matchup (most likely):

(2-0) N1 vs (0-2) Ape City


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Picks are in.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ya I am not feeling too confident in my undercard picks, and going up agaisnt N1 could be bad. He is a stud.

I need to get back to my winning ways. I used to be near the top of the old CPL now i'm at the bottom.

What better way to rocket back into stardom than taking out N1. hope you are ready for the Ape!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

My pics are in lets do this!!!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Picks are in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for those picks everybody, we still need some others and thanks to Abu Dhabi they have to be in by the time the fights start over there, approximately 10 AM Eastern US time.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Good Luck Guys!!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks are in!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

At the buzzer hixxy!


Here we go  Good luck everyone


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats your problem. Your all counting on luck. I rely on skill.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I guess you guys heard about Paul Taylor being unable to fight, he and Gunderson were scratched from the card so we're dealing with 10 total picks in this contest instead of 11.

Al Turk and Madsen are fighting now, btw.

No mas picks :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Booyeah baby!! Nailed the first fight right on the money.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn I got my ass kicked in the Prelims, I think the streak is over.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was looking forward to taking that from you though.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ya never know how the other guy is doing though. I'd say who is doing really good on the prelims (3 come to mind) but they might not want to be spoiled.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

If G_Land doesn't beat me I'll be very very surprised. I cannot believe how wrong I've been so far


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll go ahead and congratulate you now Machida, because there's no way I won this one lol.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations to the win SigFig!

Even if everything goes 100% my way from now on you'll beat me by 5 points


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

MAN! I definitely lost here, but after the fight I just watched................ WHO CARES : I'm STOKED!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, that fight got crossed out on every pick card, easy scoring ftw. I put 'spoilers' on the title of this thread finally, so go ahead with them if somebody comes in here they should except the results.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm sure i got waxed.....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Championship Pick 'em UFC 112
*​




> The correct calls:
> 
> Madsen, Dec, Unan.
> Kelly, Sub, R2
> ...






*The Matchups

Main Event
ThaFranchise (3-0) vs jmacjer (2-1)

And it is allll over, it was a tough card to pick, but he's STILL... the champion of the CPL... ThaFranchise! He won 98 to 69!!! 














Main Card

sillywillybubba (2-1) vs BobbyCooper (3-0)
Fight won by BobbyCooper 92 to 78!

Toxie (2-1) vs D.P. (2-0)
Fight won by D.P. 119 to 61!

SigFig (3-0) vs Inkdot (1-2)
Fight won by SigFig 129 to 96!

UFCFAN89 (1-1) vs Machida Karate (2-1)
Fight won by Machida Karate 99 to 91!

Spoken (2-1) vs Walker (1-2)
Fight won by Spoken 111 to 103!


Undercard

matin_32 (1-2) vs SJ (2-1)
Fight won by SJ 94 to 0! 
KOTN!

HitOrGetHit (1-2) vs Atmosphere (2-1)
Fight won by Atmosphere 54 to 37!

KryOnicle (1-2) vs G_Land (1-1)
Fight won by G_Land 113 to 53!

coldcall420 (1-2) vs Davisty69 (0-3)
Fight won by coldcall420 82 to 73!

TheGrizzlyBear (1-2) vs dudeabides (0-3)
Fight won by TheGrizzlyBear 110 to 105!! 
FOTN!

attention (0-3) vs hixxy (1-2)
Fight won by hixxy 62 to 41!

JBS (1-2) vs Ruckus (2-1)
Fight won by Ruckus 73 to 68!!

SUR1109 (1-1) vs Toxic (2-1)
Fight won by Toxic 94 to 33! 

Intermission (1-2) vs LJStronge (2-1)
Fight won by LJStronge 73 to 0!

N1 (2-1) vs Ape City (1-2)
Fight won by Ape City 97 to 56! *​

Thanks for playing everybody. If you want to play again, see you next month for Machida vs Shogun 2 :thumbsup:
Free tip: Don't forget to pick decision type when decision is your method. It can cost you 3 pts for each one if you'd picked the right one.





Picks:

ThaFranchise: 5 of 10 right for 98 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Davis for 22, Munoz for 23, Hughes for 16, Story for 17._

jmacjer: 4 out of 10 right for 69 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 18, Munoz for 16, Davis for 15. _

sillywillybubba: 5 out of 10 right for 78 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 18, Dos Anjos for 17, Kelly for 12, Madsen for 11._ 

BobbyCooper: 5 out of 10 right for 92 pts.
_correct: Hughes for 25, Davis for 19, Munoz for 18, Silva for 16, Story for 14._

Toxie: 3 out of 10 right for 61 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Story for 17, Madsen for 24. _

D.P.: 7 out of 10 right for 119 pts.
_correct: Story for 25, Silva for 18, Kelly for 16, Munoz for 19, Johnson for 13, Davis for 12, Hughes for 16._

SigFig: 6 out of 10 right for 129 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 26, Munoz for 24, Davis for 20, Madsen for 20, Story for 19.
_
Inkdot: 6 out of 10 right for 96 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 17, Story for 21, Madsen for 15, Munoz for 12, Johnson for 11._

UFCFAN89: 5 out of 10 right for 91 pts.
_correct: Silva for 19, Hughes for 18, Munoz for 22, Story for 19, Johnson for 13. _

Machida Karate: 6 out of 10 right for 99 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 18, Munoz for 16, Davis for 15, Story for 19, Madsen for 11._

Spoken: 6 out of 10 right for 111 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 18, Davis for 19, Story for 19, Johnson for 18, Kelly for 17._ 

Walker: 6 out of 10 right for 103 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 18, Munoz for 16, Davis for 15, Story for 14, Madsen for 20._

matin_32: 0 out of 10 right for 0 pts. (No picks sent)

SJ: 5 out of 10 right for 94 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 26, Davis for 15, Story for 14, Madsen for 19. _

HitOrGetHit: 2 out of 10 right for 37 pts.
_correct: Silva for 19, Hughes for 18. _ 

Atmosphere: 3 out of 10 right for 54 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 18, Johnson for 16._

KryOnicle: 3 out of 10 right for 53 pts.
_correct: Silva for 19, Hughes for 15, Madsen for 19. 
_
G_Land: 6 out of 10 right for 113 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 18, Munoz for 24, Story for 19, Johnson for 13, Madsen for 19._

coldcall420: 4 out of 10 right for 82 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 23, Munoz for 24, Davis for 15. _

Davisty69: 4 out of 10 right for 73 pts.
_correct: Silva for 19, Hughes for 18, Davis for 18, Johnson for 18._

TheGrizzlyBear: 6 out of 10 right for 110 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Dos Anjos for 17, Munoz for 21, Davis for 15, Johnson for 18, Madsen for 19._ 

dudeabides: 6 out of 10 right for 105 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Davis for 21, Hughes for 17, Story for 19, Johnson for 16, Kelly for 12._

attention: 2 out of 10 right for 41 pts.
_correct: Silva for 27, Hughes for 14. _

hixxy: 4 out of 10 right for 62 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 17, Johnson for 13, Kelly for 12._

JBS: 4 out of 10 right for 68 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Davis for 18, Johnson for 13, Kelly for 17. _

Ruckus: 4 out of 10 right for 73 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 18, Munoz for 22, Johnson for 13.
_
SUR1109: 2 out of 10 right for 33 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Johnson for 13. _

Toxic: 5 out of 10 right for 94 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Munoz for 26, Davis for 17, Hughes for 15, Madsen for 16._

Intermission: 0 out of 10 right for 0 pts. (No picks sent) 

LJStronge: 5 out of 10 right for 73 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 17, Johnson for 13, Kelly for 12, Davis for 11._

N1: 3 out of 10 right for 56 pts.
_correct: Silva for 20, Hughes for 23, Johnson for 13. _

Ape City: 5 out of 10 right for 97 pts.
_correct: Silva for 28, Hughes for 18, Munoz for 21, Story for 19, Madsen for 97._


Thanks for playing. We'll be back for 113 to do it again. 


Note, if anybody has questions or feels I made a mistake in anyway please send me a message and will try to take care of it.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Welll this is terrible, I forgot that the event was early and didn't send my picks in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Welll this is terrible, I forgot that the event was early and didn't send my picks in


It's alright, it was an unusual time for sure. Tried to make everybody aware, but you and matin can try again next time like everybody. Sending them earlier is alright too if someone is sure about them, a change on the UFC card happens and they can send them again.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

WHAT DOMINATION BY ME!!!! 

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

He stood no chance against my strategy of: sending my picks in.




sad to see jmacjer lose, but surely the Franchise can't hold on to that belt forever...... who is next?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I demand a rematch with ThaFranchise. I have gone undefeated since my controversial loss to him.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Close battle, well done Machida :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SJ said:


> sad to see jmacjer lose, but surely the Franchise can't hold on to that belt forever...... who is next?



Whoever calls him out and he accepts consider it a done deal, if it doesn't happen like that I will try to give it to the closest ranked competitor, all the matchups not just the main event. And good job by you :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

My god I failed this event. And this event failed. It's all fail I tell you


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Whoever calls him out and he accepts consider it a done deal, if it doesn't happen like that I will try to give it to the closest ranked competitor, all the matchups not just the main event. And good job by you :thumbsup:


Well that means I'm screwed because we know ThaFranchise will continue to duck me.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Good match KryOnicle ....But it is good to see only 2 people had higher scores than me!!!!! Cant wait for the next match!!!


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

MAN, I could have done better. Hard fights to call. Any scores over 100 are very well deserved.

Dun worrie, I'll be back.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

In the top 5 now, that belt will be mine soon. See what happens when I put in a little effort?

Who wants some? :cool02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

See what I told you guys, ThaFranchise isn't even gonna come and celebrate his title fight. That is the kind of fear I inspire in him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm going to actually spend more that 5 mins putting my picks together next time.......not happy with my performance but at leas I got a win, I'm decent on points....but....:thumbsdown:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is a rare time when I will happily lose after seeing my #1 pick go down! I really enjoyed watching Penn get picked apart for 5 rounds!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh yeah! I think me and toxic should fight for a title shot. After beating walker, I feel that it's my time.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

D.P. said:


> In the top 5 now, that belt will be mine soon. See what happens when I put in a little effort?
> 
> Who wants some? :cool02:


I want a contender to show I am no chump. I want some


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Close battle, well done Machida :thumbsup:


;

Geez only by 8 Very close good fight! I cant believe BJ Lost!




G_Land said:


> Good match KryOnicle ....But it is good to see only 2 people had higher scores than me!!!!! Cant wait for the next match!!!



Good job buddy way to pull out a high score!

And good job Bobby! You on a roll!


That Belt is Mine!:fight02:


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

wow how could i hav been so wrong i looked like maia tonight against toxic ill be back...i want cold callnext


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> And good job Bobby! You on a roll!


Thanks buddy 

I want my title shot!!!

I beat a top contender with sillywillybubba an undefeated fighter! :thumbsup: I deserve a shot at the belt! 

Give it to me, give it to meeee^^^^


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to get my first win, the two losses made me review my training camp, and i brought in a few new guys and it paid off


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Yo Hit, I think we trained me a lot harder than we trained you. But I promise everyone this, I learned a lot from Hit in the last camp, and I think he took more time to help train me for Walker then he took time to train for his own fight.

Next camp, we're gonna tighten his game up, add some more pop to his shots, and he just might get KO of the night. You'll see, he's coming back scary good.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Jesus, I can't win in this crap to save my life.........

Stupid Penn and his crap gameplan.... 

Meh, I may have to take some time off to revamp my training and gameplan.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Jesus, I can't win in this crap to save my life.........
> 
> Stupid Penn and his crap gameplan....
> 
> Meh, I may have to take some time off to revamp my training and gameplan.


 
WTF was he doing out there and why I wonder didnt he take it to the ground...I was totally thrown off y that, he allowed himself to get sucked into a boxing match and lost.....

He looked like he didnt care....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Davisty or attention, if you guys need an easy win I'll be around :thumb02:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I figure that I can't lose them all 

The funniest thing is that I placed first in MMAplaygrounds pick em game for ufc 88 (one of those UFC's ) and got a $50 check. Now I can't pick an event to save my life.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> I want my title shot!!!
> 
> ...



LOL U gotta win it on the Machida night! And if u do your going to have to face a fellow Black House member in the near future!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL U gotta win it on the Machida night! And if u do your going to have to face a fellow Black House member in the near future!


Haha isn't it a perfect timing for my Title shot?? :thumb02:

please dudeabides give me my title shot! I want that belt soooo badddddddddd^^^^


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha isn't it a perfect timing for my Title shot?? :thumb02:
> 
> please dudeabides give me my title shot! I want that belt soooo badddddddddd^^^^



Actually its perfect timing for MY title shot!


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn I'm glad that was a tough night for everyone, but they couldnt rob me of my belt like BJ


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

ThaFranchise said:


> Damn I'm glad that was a tough night for everyone, but they couldnt rob me of my belt like BJ


I give u props for holding it this long, only that much more sweet when i get my chance!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Actually its perfect timing for MY title shot!


I'm undefeated!!! UNDEFEATED!!! BEAT A TOP 4 CPL FIGHTER LAST NIGHT!!!



ThaFranchise said:


> Damn I'm glad that was a tough night for everyone, but they couldnt rob me of my belt like BJ


I will take it away from you! You haven't fought somebody like me yet!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I'm undefeated!!! UNDEFEATED!!! BEAT A TOP 4 CPL FIGHTER LAST NIGHT!!!


I KNOW THAT! IF i havent lost then i would have an argument but I WANT TO WIN THE BELT ON MACHIDA'S NIGHT WHERE HE RAPES SHOGUN TOO!!! NO FAIR! :sad02::angry06:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I KNOW THAT! IF i havent lost then i would have an argument but I WANT TO WIN THE BELT ON MACHIDA'S NIGHT WHERE HE RAPES SHOGUN TOO!!! NO FAIR! :sad02::angry06:


I have been waiting for this day my entire lifetime! And finally it's there. 

I welcome you as my challenge (if you win your next fight) after I embarrass The Franchise in Anderson Silva fashion!:thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I have been waiting for this day my entire lifetime!


LOL! You crack me up!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I broke the Top Ten last night, I'm on my way to the top. After my next fight, there will be no questions on who deserves the title fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ME because I am the rightful champ.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Hehe out of 32 players not a single one picked Edgar to win!

It was an epic battle between me and SigFig on the undercard fights. I was in the lead up till Gustafsson vs Davis and would have won if Gustafsson had won!

Even after Gustafsson lost I could still have won but then the sillyness from SigFig started! 

He predicted four fights 100% perfect:

Story, split dec (WTF!??? How did you know?)
Madesn, UD
Munoz, TKO, 2nd
Hughes, TKO, 3rd

Lol mad predictions by SigFig, he whopped my ass for sure!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

im just looking to stay on the main event after this piss poor performance yesterday....i suppose it was the time difference that got me all messed up, im not making any excuses but..i got high and then made my pics at 9am yesterday morning....im surprised that i got 1 right let alone 5. nice job bobbycooper....hopefully u get a title shot next.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Horrible event. I got caught like GSP got caught by Serra at UFC 69. I came unprepared and paid for it. Next time, I will not make the same mistakes and I will work my way back up.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> I broke the Top Ten last night, I'm on my way to the top. After my next fight, there will be no questions on who deserves the title fight.



LOL sorry Spoken were going off points and Ranking for the Title! So...... GET BACK IN LINE! :cheeky4:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Where are the rankings?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Where are the rankings?


There here Buddie :thumb02:

http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/72123-championship-pick-em-rankings-2.html


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

You the man!!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> You the man!!!!



Hehe i know i know raise01: 




Toxic said:


> ME because I am the rightful champ.



Does that mean u need to beat the Rightful Champ in order to become the Rightful Champ?

Because im always here if u get the sudden urge to want to lose!


----------

